# Sicherheitsrelais für Not-Aus und Schutztüre



## spsnews (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein Hersteller im Sondermaschinenbau.
Unsere Systeme haben einen Schaltschrank (AE 1050 nichts großes) welcher die Pumpe\n und Ventile über eine SPS ansteuert.
In der Schaltschranktüre ist ein 3pol. Hauptschalter eingebaut P3/63 EA-SVB
1. Das System hat eine Sicherheitstüre welche wir Zweikanalig (Sil3) abfragen müssen.
2. Für den Not-Aus haben wir in der Vergangenheit nur ein Hilfsschütz verwendet (welche nur die Steuerspannung unterbrochen hat)
Von dem restlichen System geht keine Gefahr aus (der Not-Aus wurde Kundenseitig in der Regel auch nicht montiert.
Die zwei Sicherheitskreise können nicht über ein Sicherheitsrelais abgefragt werden, wenn Türe auf ist muß der Rest noch funktionieren.
Wenn wir den Not-Aus Zweikanalig ausführen würden, bräuchten wir das Sicherheitsrelais, 2 dicke Schütze, Reset-Taster usw. 
> mit Kanonen auf Spatzen...

 Wie würdet ihr das machen?

Schöne Grüsse
spsnews


----------



## Noggzen (24 Februar 2011)

du könntest z.b. das 3TK2827-1BB40 von Siemens benutzen. Wir haben dank den neuen Richtlinien jetzt ein neues Sicherheitskonzept mit der Firma Jokab Safety. Die Sicherheitsrelais heißen da Vital. Kann die dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die sind auch relativ kompakt und nehmen kaum Platz in anspruch.


----------



## spsnews (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo Noggzen,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Werde wohl das 3KT2845 nehmen.
Ich würde gerne auf die Not-Aus Geschichte komplett verzichten, denke da komm ich aber nicht drumrum.

cu
spsnews


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

spsnews schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne auf die Not-Aus Geschichte komplett verzichten, denke da komm ich aber nicht drumrum.



..das wäre u.U. schon möglich, aber dazu müßte man etwas mehr von deiner Maschine/Anlage wissen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Noggzen (24 Februar 2011)

Ja Stichwort "Risikobeurteilung"


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Ja Stichwort "Risikobeurteilung"


 
die musste machen, wenn Du um die Not-Aus Geschichte drumrumkommen
willst. :-?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Boxy (24 Februar 2011)

Oder evtl. PNOZ Multi und man kann vieles Programmieren.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass das Sicherheitskonzept noch einmal überdacht werden sollte. Beim Lesen bin ich darüber gestolpert, dass der Türschalter 2-kanalig ausgewertet werden muss, der Not-Aus aber NICHT !?!

Nach meiner Kenntnis darf man bei Kat.3 mit dem Not-Aus nur dann 1-kanalig bleiben, wenn man im Schaltschrank bleibt. (Fehlerausschluss)

Sobald ich den Schaltschrank verlasse, muss ich eine Erd- und Querschlußerkennung gewährleisten. Das setzt eine 2-kanalige Auswertung voraus. Und so wie Du es schreibst, ist der optionale Not-Aus wahrscheinlich außerhalb des Schaltschranks.
In diesem Fall würde das Sicherheitskonzept für eine Kat.3 Maschine nicht mehr ausreichen.

Die Systeme von Jokab (ABB) finde ich auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## spsnews (25 Februar 2011)

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Das ganze System ist eigentlich wie ein "Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger" und ein Mischer mit Öffnungsklappe (von Hand zu öffnen) welcher automatisch gereinigt wird.
Die Öffnungsklappe wird 2 Kanalig gemacht weil dahinter ein Hochdruckwasserstrahl ist welcher ins Auge gehen kann..
Dazu gibts auch schon eine Risikobeurteilung, sonst hat das System keine beweglichen oder gefahrbringenden Teile  (an die Hochdruckpumpe kommt man nicht ran).
Das System hat noch eine manuelle Reinigungslanze diese schliesst beim loslassen der Pistole.
Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Not-Aus Geschichte nicht zu weit ausdehnen und eigentlich komplett darauf verzichten (nur Hauptschalter).
Wie ihr ja schon erwähnt habt müßte ich den Not-Aus auch 2 Kanalig machen, das wäre schon ein großer Aufwand.

Gruß
spsnews


----------



## element. (28 Februar 2011)

Kann in diesem Fall nicht ein allpolig trennender rot-gelber Hauptschalter als Not-Aus dienen?


----------



## spsnews (1 März 2011)

Hallo element.

den haben wir ja schon eingebaut, zum unterbrechen der Steuerspannung haben wir bis jetzt 2 Klemmen vorgesehen ("Notausfunktion"/mit einem Finder-relais).
Mein Problem ist wenn ich das nur mit dem Hauptschalter mache, dürfte ich eigentlich die Klemmen nicht mehr einbauen. 
Da ist die Frage was der größer "Murks" ist. 

cu
spsnews


----------



## element. (1 März 2011)

Das heißt, die Steuerspannung wird gesondert eingespeist? (Fremdspannung)?


----------



## spsnews (1 März 2011)

Nein, der Schaltschrank wird 4/5 polig eingespeist (mit 400V TN-C-S Netz) dann kommt ein Trafo (mit sek. 230V AC) für die Schütze und SPS Power-Versorgung und ein Netzgerät (mit sek. 24V DC) für die SPS Eingänge und Ventile.
Mit den "Not-Aus" Klemmen (1+2) wurde die Steuerspannung über ein Finder-Relais zu den Schützen und der SPS unterbrochen.

cu
spsnews


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 März 2011)

spsnews schrieb:


> Hallo element.
> 
> den haben wir ja schon eingebaut, zum unterbrechen der Steuerspannung haben wir bis jetzt 2 Klemmen vorgesehen ("Notausfunktion"/mit einem Finder-relais).
> Mein Problem ist wenn ich das nur mit dem Hauptschalter mache, dürfte ich eigentlich die Klemmen nicht mehr einbauen.
> ...



"Murks" ist, wenn der Not-Aus Schalter suggeriert, eine sichere Abschaltung zu gewährleisten, diese Sicherheit aber trügerisch ist. Das ist halte ich für gefährlich...
Die Variante mit dem gelb-roten Hauptschalter ist doch ok!


----------



## spsnews (2 März 2011)

Hallo Tigerente1974,

ich denke ich werde in Zukunft die 2 Klemmen für den "Not-Aus" nicht mehr einbauen.
Dann gibt's die "Not-Aus Funktion" nur noch über den Hauptschalter.
Für die Klappe haben wir ja ein Sicherheitsrelais eingebaut.

cu
spsnews


----------

